# Halfmoon Dalmation fancy (m) x halfmoon lavender (f)



## josbetta (May 17, 2017)

Hi ALL,

This is my very first spawn log thread. i will spawn Halfmoon Dalmation fancy (m) x halfmoon lavender (f) 
.
i hope ican get new colour combinations from this spawn. what do you think guys?


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Subscribing!


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

Following!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Subbing!


----------



## war10ck (Apr 30, 2017)

2nd pic looks like my dumbo hmpk Bambi ☺. Subscribing as well.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## josbetta (May 17, 2017)

but my female is not dumbo ear. just regular hm betta.

thanks for following me guys 

i'll update tommorow ....

stay tuned..


----------



## josbetta (May 17, 2017)

Sorry to say guys, the female was die. and she couldn't spawned 
i kept her about 1 year

sorry


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

You can always try again later


----------

